
Wire – Secure messenger - h_josh
https://wire.com/en/
======
DyslexicAtheist
have started using it some days ago and am really happy with it on both
Android and the Linux Desktop version. Feels very lightweight in terms of
resource use while giving the same feature-set as Skype (just with better
security).

